# Depersonalization Neurofeedback and Acupuncture/ Homeopathy



## naturaleyia (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this sight. I think from what I am reading I have a severe case. It is unbearable. I got it from a Kundalini awakening. I know what is that. Google it. It was by accident from a traumatic relationship, that is a whole other horrible story.

My question is , if anyone has tried Neurofeedback, Acupuncture or Homeopathy. I am presently doing Acupuncuture, first one today. But am set up to see a Neurofeedback person in 2 weeks.

I would love any suggestions. This is really brutal.

naturaleyia


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Naturaleyia! Your God damn right it is pretty phucking brutal!!!! I've been to a neurologist, neuropsychologist, and homeopathic doctor. To be honest none of them helped me a bit but I would encourage you to seek what you may feel helpful. If you go to a neurologist they will do one of two things - tell you you are fine or take a brain scan. If you get a brain scan and something shows up (depression, anxiety, or whatever) they will just put you on meds. Homeopathic doctors just put you on a shitload of supplements and tell you to "think positive, go out and run, stuff like that". Goodluck Naturaleyia!


----------

